# Melting plastic terrarium tops



## Kerby (Apr 7, 2019)

Anyone have a problem with heat lamps melting Exo Terra plastic terrarium tops or at least reshaping them? Is there a wattage limit that any of you have? I’m thinking if I get a 150 watt heat lamp everything will set ablaze. The problem I have with this is that fruit flies manage to escape more easily (they escape without any melting, first of all) when reshaping occurs.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

If im feeding hydei, the mantis isnt in an exoterra. Nothing even close! Hydei will escape through the ventilation slits under the door. I feel a hot species that needs it that hot does better in a mesh cube, or a deli cup with fine mesh. I use 60W IR emmiters (lightless).


----------



## Kerby (Apr 7, 2019)

Thanks. So something like a ceramic heat emitter on a mesh screen cube for the hydei to stay inside. I’ve rarely seen such a setup, and I’m thinking that a fire could start from something like that too close together, but I could see that being a better option, although humidity may be an immediate concern of mine.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 7, 2019)

You have idolos. I have a violin. Basically the same care, except idolos have harder molts, I think.

Here's what I do. Two coolmist humidifiers in then room (again) so my ambient is back to 40 to 45%, to begin with.

I have the plastic face out, and two mesh faces (mostly) covered up. The 60W IR is 4 or 5 in away from the mesh. If it touches, it'll melt a gash into it.

Yes, there's a risk. Make sure your heat is secured well.


----------



## Kerby (Apr 7, 2019)

That’s very nice. Thanks for the advice. My idolos are reaching the age where hydei flies won’t be necessary, but this is something that I might give a go in the future. The coolmist humidifiers seems like a new twist, but sounds practical.

I think I’m just venting a little.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 7, 2019)

I wouldn't go 150 watts because it's it's not necessary. I use cheap dollar store plastic containers and they are never melted by a heat lamp or direct contact with a hot heat pad. I wouldn't worry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 8, 2019)

@Kerby I still need humidifiers because im in Canada where its still cool. If I dont, the humidity drops below 30 because of the furnace. I have to do what I can to keep the humidity high enough to help prevent mismolts.

They run in the room I keep mantises in.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 8, 2019)

@Kerby, another thought.

If your heat lamp is melting plastic,  its too hot for your mantises.

Surfaces directly under my 60W IR emitter can reach 110°F easily. So I back it off so it stays just under 100. My gongy goes in and out of that hot zone.

Not pretty, but its effective.

I lost a bleph from keeping her too dry. Im pretty sure youll want heat humidity AND ventilation for later molts. 

I have an exo terra nano tall and I dont think my one gongy would be happy in there, let alone more than one.

How big is your exoterra?


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

How big is your exoterra? I use to have this problem with reptiles but I never have to use so much heats for my mantises, I find that 25-40watt bulbs are more than enough for my mantises. You can also make sure that the lamp itself is lifted an inch or two above the lid and not resting on it. Oftentimes I find it's the metal part of the lamp that gets super hot and melts the plastic rather than the bulb itself.


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 8, 2019)

Kerby said:


> I’ve rarely seen such a setup, and I’m thinking that a fire could start from something like that too close together, but I could see that being a better option, although humidity may be an immediate concern of mine.


Another thing yet! 

I would assert empusids are _usually _kept in mesh cubes, or full mesh enclosures.

I'd go on to say keeping them in glass terrariums is the exception. I think exo makes full mesh enclosures too.


----------



## Charoozz520 (Apr 8, 2019)

Only thing is Idolos unlike other empusids actually need a lot higher humidity for their final molts. From what I saw on the 25 page thread on here most people kept them in glass terrariums like exos though modification has to be made so that they can climb up the walls (as simple as getting shelf liner and gluing it on the sides).


----------



## Kerby (Apr 13, 2019)

@hysteresis &amp; @Charoozz520 I have an Exo Terra mini cube, but I’m going to upgrade to a larger Exo Terra glass terrarium, soon (when they molt more). So far, the heat and humidity is fine (for anyone interested). However, everything must remain on, at all times. I lifted the heat lamp, and the terrarium seems fine. This is good to know for future terrariums, and I ask because the taller the terrarium I will have, the more attention I will pay to bulb intensity and proximity to mantids. I only wish Exo Terra’s would keep fruit flies inside better.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 13, 2019)

Just remember that Idolos can't grip smooth surfaces so be prepared to add more grip to a glass terrarium.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Apr 13, 2019)

I recently acquired some burlap to line a side or two of an old aquarium in. Not for empusids, but for my aging female venosa that doesnt need molt height anymore. She has all her tarsi, and can still tract on glass (chubster that she is...) but my thought is to make it easier on her tarsi while shes strong and healthy, preserving her precious footsies.

My mega will take the nano tall. And, if I ever get some idolos , lining a large exoterra in burlap may be just the ticket. For older nymphs that is, not hydei-fed ones.


----------

